# Planning to become a full-timer



## Predictions (Feb 2, 2015)

I just turned 58 and planning to retire early and become a single full-timer.  Just bought a 2015 Forest River Wildwood 241QBXL and ready to par down and get on the road.  Thinking of joining Escapee and Good Sam for domicile purposes.  I have been doing a bit of research but would appreciate any tips on getting started with trip planning, paring down, etc.  Any advice on getting started would be great!


----------



## Predictions (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks, SScamper, the vehicle registration fees info is very helpful.  Florida was one of my considerations!  My current state is Maryland.  Any more advice?  Any tips on getting started are welcome.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 2, 2015)

Plan some short trips first to see what you need and what you can do without.  Remember weight is or can be a problem.  Don't overload your rv.  Weighting it fully loaded is the only "true" way of knowing.  Be sure to have extra electrical cords and a spare water hose.  A regulator "water pressure" is a must.  Where I am camped now the pressure is over 100#.  With no reg it will pop the water heater valve. Check all your tire pressure before hitting the road.  Good idea to have some etabond (spelling) tape for repairs on the rv roof etc.  have a good road map along with a GPS.  Always check out a campsite before backing in.  Dont forget to look for overhead limbs. Good luck it's a great life and you meet great folks.


----------



## Predictions (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks for all the tips.  The trailer weighs 4135 lbs and the tow vehicle is a Jeep Grand Cherokee and can tow up to 7200 lbs.    C Nash, is the factory installed GPS useful, or would you recommend the dash mounted type as well?


----------



## C Nash (Feb 2, 2015)

The factory install should be fine although the one made for rving may be better.  The reason I said also a good map is because the GPS sometimes will try to take you on a road that is no longer there. The rv or trucker GPS will avoid low underpasses and bad rds. Still you need to weigh the rv fully loaded


----------



## Predictions (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks, SCcamper!


----------



## C Nash (Feb 5, 2015)

Also do research on proper maintiance of holding tanks.  Do not open valves till tanks are full or close to it.  Drain sewage first then grey.  Don't know what type camping you will be doing but a tote tank really helps where you dont have sewage hook up.  I have the thedford wit 4 wheels and like it.  I like the smaller 20 gal because if close I will just hand pull to dump station.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 5, 2015)

On the meds I use wal mart or CVS and so far it has not been a problem.  May change down the road with all the changes.  Sure hope not.


----------

